# I'm getting lipizzaner. What about jumping?



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

Gorgeous.  Why is he not good at jumping, what does he do?


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

Most horses that have dressage training and compete in the upper levels have the potential and the muscle to jump. Smartness isn't an issue either. I'd definitely start looking into a trainer or you could train him yourself. It's not too difficult. Start by small things and don't ever rush him. Trot and canter over ground poles until you are both so comfortable that he doesn't even look at them. After that, put up the lowest crossrail possible and walk, trot, and canter over it. Let him sniff it, bite it, whatevever. The thing is, to take baby steps and never rush. And to just keep progressing forward.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is beautiful, I loooove Lipizzaners!  Gorgeous. Anyway, of course he can be trained to jump. I'd start with some ground poles, gradually. Maybe get a trainer to help you as well. It will take some time.  But I'm sure it can be done.


----------



## ploolg (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

gabrielstriumph said:


> Most horses that have dressage training and compete in the upper levels have the potential and the muscle to jump. Smartness isn't an issue either. I'd definitely start looking into a trainer or you could train him yourself. It's not too difficult. Start by small things and don't ever rush him. Trot and canter over ground poles until you are both so comfortable that he doesn't even look at them. After that, put up the lowest crossrail possible and walk, trot, and canter over it. Let him sniff it, bite it, whatevever. The thing is, to take baby steps and never rush. And to just keep progressing forward.


 
All of that, but take pictures to keep us updated so we can see more of this beautiful boy!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with everything said.  I just want to say that he is knock-out gorgeous! Please keep us posted.


----------

